# Painted Driveway...Want to remove paint



## sthiel (Jun 13, 2011)

I've lived in this place for over 5 years and the driveway and sidewalk were painted a gray color when I moved here. The paint is all chipping off and it looks terrible. 
I am wondering how I can remove this paint and just get back to the natural concrete color. When I wash my car, chunks of this paint will peel off so I'm wondering if a power washer would do the trick in removing the paint?
Any suggestions or advice? Thanks.


----------



## Grampa Bud (Apr 6, 2009)

A power washer would definitely be the way to go. You will need one of the larger ones as far as P.S.I. goes like in the 3000-4000 p.s.i. range and one that has or uses hot water. They might have these at a rental yard. They are definitely not a homeowner's special. A friend of mine had one that ran the water line through a flash heater so he had HOT water at the high pressure tip for cleaning grease and caked dried mud off of heavy equipment. The problem -or not- was that it cleanly stripped ALL the paint and primer off of everything in one pass so he had to plan on repainting the equipment any time he planned on cleaning it.


----------



## vsheetz (Sep 28, 2008)

Yup, a high pressure/capacity power washer will likely do the job. I tried various things to remove a painted 'area rug' from my patio - without much success - then rented a power washer. Took it right off. 

Use the least aggresive tip that works. The fine tips on a large power washer unit can etch grooves in the concrete - or remove a toe...


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

vsheetz said:


> I tried various things to remove a painted 'area rug' from my patio


Someone *PAINTED* a rug on the floor???? 
Man, and I thought WE were poor!!!! :laughing:

DM


----------

